# [OT] Google vuole fare un SO e un browser

## =DvD=

Pare proprio cosi: http://www.mytech.it/mytech/internet/art006010054174.jsp

Ha assunto varie persone provenienti da ms e da sun.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sì, l'avevo sentito. Beh, ben venga se faranno il browser anche se probabilmente se ne starà lì "tra l'inutile e il superfluo"(TM). Ma di un OS c'era davvero bisogno? Voglio dire, se sarà bello ed efficiente come MacOS X forse un pensierino ce lo si potrebbe fare ma niente di più. Chiaro, a meno che il tutto non sia open sorca. C'è da dire che i due capoccia di Google hanno inventato il sistema su cui si basa il loro motore all'università e quindi magari un pensierino all'open sorca ce lo faranno ma anche no, non mi sembrano molto interessati all'ambiente.

Temo che entrambi questi progetto - il browser e l'os - finiranno per arenarsi o per essere veramente troppo specialistici o esigenti (vedi Looking Glass, un progetto su tutti) per prendere davvero piede.

Intendiamoci, quando usciranno io vorrò essere tra i primi a provarli. Ma non vedo che mercato potrebbero avere, ecco tutti.

----------

## =DvD=

io penso che sfrutteranno il loro enorme database, non so come, ma hanno taaaanto codice html e non da analizzare.

Per esempiio potrebbero cercare nel database costrutti che il loro browser non riconosce a dovere e correggerli...

E cosi via, hanno una carta in più e cercheranno di utilizzarla al meglio.

Come so non hanno esperienza, e il database enorme non li aiuterà... quindi penso che facciano qualcosa che non ci si aspetta, tipo un so solo orientato al web browsing/mail, magari boottabile in maniere strane, da mettere in computer pubblici... questo lo saprebbero fare bene!

----------

## mouser

Un'innovazione che potrebbere implementare (visto che a quanto pare con i database giochicchiano parecchio) è quel famoso file system ad oggetti promesso da ms e poi lasciato perdere.

Basta file, folder, ecc. tutti item, e la ricerca nel sistema viene fatta in maniera binaria, come in un database.

Bho   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Beh, il loro DB potrebbe aiutarli anche per il OS... basterebbe cercare "operating system development" e schiacciare "mi sento fortunato" per precipitare su OSDever  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, se il OS sarà orientato come dici tu sarebbe davvero una cosa bellina. Ricordo in particolare l'estate scorsa, quando mi aggiravo ramingo per Roma Termini, quegli orribili puffi wireless di Telecom Italia che mostravano quell'orribile browser kiosk... sì, insomma, in casi come questo un vero sistema dedicato ci starebbe proprio bene  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Basta file, folder, ecc. tutti item, e la ricerca nel sistema viene fatta in maniera binaria, come in un database.

 

E l'organizzazione viene fatta con le label come su GMail?  :Very Happy: 

Beh, non sarebbe un'idea malvagia, magari ci provo con tOfuS...

----------

## motaboy

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Un'innovazione che potrebbere implementare (visto che a quanto pare con i database giochicchiano parecchio) è quel famoso file system ad oggetti promesso da ms e poi lasciato perdere.
> 
> Basta file, folder, ecc. tutti item, e la ricerca nel sistema viene fatta in maniera binaria, come in un database.
> 
> Bho     

 

Reiser4 é una cosa del genere... tutto é un oggetto, poi i plugin lo gestiscono come un file o una dir...

----------

## mouser

Se cerchi notizie su winfs (il nome del filesystem che doveva rilasciare ms insieme a longhorn) capisci meglio come può venire organizzata una cosa del genere, insomma:

1) Le ricerche di un file (oooops item   :Laughing:  ) sarebbero binarie, non consequenziali come avviene adesso quindi, nei peggiori casi delle due ricerche, la prima impiegherebbe 1/2 del tempo

2) Sarebbero possibili ricerche sui contenuti, impostanto fitri e altre cosuccie come quando si ricerca qualcosa in un database.

Insomma, l'idea non è assolutamente male, soprattutto se pensi all'utilizzo su un server con qualche terabyte di informazioni.

Mi ricordo che la domanda iniziale era: "Come mai se cerco un file sul mio pc pieno ci posso impiegare diversi minuti, mentre se su un motore di ricerca inserisco una parola chiave in pochi secondi ho estrapolato 320000 dati??"

Questa sarebbe la soluzione!

PS: se poi fosse anche open-source   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   WOOOW

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

(a parte che, se il mio 25 a fondamenti di informatica non è vano, una ricerca binaria puo' metterci al caso pessimo log_2(n) per cercare su n elementi)

Per il resto un'organizzazione così mi fa pensare solo ad un albero binario bilanciato ed è proprio quello che è, come diceva motaboy, ReiserFS (e non solo il 4).

----------

## randomaze

il browser di google é una cosa che si vocifera, si vocifera anche che sarebbe derivato da Mozilla. IMHO sarebbe da vedere come un enhancement della googlebar, lo scopo sarebbe (ovviamente) contrastare Microsoft, la quale finora é stata "buona" con google ma non si sa mai in futuro.

In tale ottica vedrei anche questo (molto ipotetico) googleOS.

Tutto ovviamente IMHO.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mi ricordo che la domanda iniziale era: "Come mai se cerco un file sul mio pc pieno ci posso impiegare diversi minuti, mentre se su un motore di ricerca inserisco una parola chiave in pochi secondi ho estrapolato 320000 dati??"

 

La risposta alla tua domanda é "indice".

Se cerchi un file con "find" lui va a ravanare l'intero hd, se lo cerchi con "locate" la risposta é pressoche immediata.

Tuttavia updatedb/locate derivano dalla notte dei tempi, in cui l'unica informazione importante era il nome del file. Oggi ci sono molteplici informazioni intorno ad un file, ad esempio nel caso di un mp3 oltre al nome del file ci sono anche "autore", "titolo", .... e via dicendo.

Nel caso di un file "di testo" (o di un documento OOo) l'indice si fa sul testo ivi contenuto.

Il concetto alla base dei databasefs é proprio quello di archiviare tutta questa mole di informazioni e renderle disponibili per una ricerca. In poche parole oltre all'indice sul nome del file ci saranno tanti altri indici sulla base del tipo del file, e l'aggiornamento di tali indici é a carico del fs e non più di un utility esterna (updatedb).

(notate che sono stato moolto rapido nella descrizione)

In tutto questo non mi é chiaro cosa c'entrino le label di gmail che sarebbero un passo indietro notevole, infatti le label sono assimilabili a delle cartelle nelle quali non si può avere una sottocartella. Dove sarebbe il guadagno?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In tutto questo non mi é chiaro cosa c'entrino le label di gmail che sarebbero un passo indietro notevole, infatti le label sono assimilabili a delle cartelle nelle quali non si può avere una sottocartella. Dove sarebbe il guadagno?

 

E che ne so? Estendendo il concetto? Boh, avevo sparato una ca**ata così per ridere  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In tutto questo non mi é chiaro cosa c'entrino le label di gmail che sarebbero un passo indietro notevole, infatti le label sono assimilabili a delle cartelle nelle quali non si può avere una sottocartella. Dove sarebbe il guadagno?

 

Ogni file ha una sola cartella.

Ogni file puo avere quanti label vuoi.

Se i label avessero sublabels... --> winfs  :Wink: 

[molto alla leggera]

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ogni file ha una sola cartella.
> 
> Ogni file puo avere quanti label vuoi.

 

Questo lo puoi fare con gli Hard Link  :Razz: 

Attenzione che io sto considerando le label "a-la-gmail", ovvero ne selezioni una e l'elenco viene ridotto, non sto parlando di attributi e chiavi associati ad ogni files perché in quel caso la cosa si complica.

----------

## Sparker

IMHO farebbero meglio a finanziare la mozilla foundation e spingere per un web standard.

(le pagine web XHTML sono file XML, possono portare dei benefici non indifferenti dell'analisi automatica dei dati del web)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma l'idea di un nuovo SO (e quindi non basato su SO vecchi cioe' VMS e Unix) non mi dispiace per niente, ma ho la sensazione che si basera' sempre sui soliti

----------

## motaboy

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> IMHO farebbero meglio a finanziare la mozilla foundation e spingere per un web standard.
> 
> (le pagine web XHTML sono file XML, possono portare dei benefici non indifferenti dell'analisi automatica dei dati del web)

 

quote. (magari qualche soldino anche a khtml...)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> IMHO farebbero meglio a finanziare la mozilla foundation e spingere per un web standard.
> 
> (le pagine web XHTML sono file XML, possono portare dei benefici non indifferenti dell'analisi automatica dei dati del web)

 

Indubbiamente ha ragione, tuttavia credo che avrebbe maggior successo "il browser di google" piuttosto che "il browser consigliato da google".

Se veramente ci sarà un google-browser credo che si svilupperà con una logica tipo safari.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma l'idea di un nuovo SO (e quindi non basato su SO vecchi cioe' VMS e Unix) non mi dispiace per niente, ma ho la sensazione che si basera' sempre sui soliti

 

Si, sarebbe interessante. Se consideriamo però che BeOS e OS/2 si discostavano e il MacOS =<9.x anche... beh, forse non sarebbe una mossa furba.

Credo che anche Plan/9 sia tra quelli che hanno cercato di innovare, ma dovrei approfondire la cosa...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si, sarebbe interessante. Se consideriamo però che BeOS e OS/2 si discostavano e il MacOS =<9.x anche... beh, forse non sarebbe una mossa furba.

 

Lo so e bisogna calcoilare che un nuovo OS ci mette al meno 10 anni per raggiungere l'usabilita'. OS/2 sappiamo perche' non ha avuto successo. MacOS < X ha avuto i sui bei momenti, BeOS non lo conosco. Ci vorrebbe qualcosa di veramente innovativo. Inoltre google ha il nome che e' conosciuto e non ha bisogno di presentazioni questo sicuramente e' un vantaggio.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che anche Plan/9 sia tra quelli che hanno cercato di innovare, ma dovrei approfondire la cosa...

 

Cerchero' qualche informazione

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lo so e bisogna calcoilare che un nuovo OS ci mette al meno 10 anni per raggiungere l'usabilita'.

 

Anche dandogli meno anni questo é il motivo per cui nessuna azienda attenta ai bilanci sia disposta a fare un investimento tanto in là nel futuro.

----------

## oRDeX

Un browser è poco utile..un sistema operativo ancora di meno...poi già windows è così giovane..ed ha problemi..pensiamo un SO che nasce adesso!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

(uffa...)

(  :Very Happy:  Chiedo venia)

----------

## stuart

tutta pubblicità ed un modo come un altro di dire a MS di non pestargli i piedi e di spartirsi la torta

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Qualcuno ricorda OS2/warp della IBM? ... nonostante fosse giovanissimo aveva raggiunto livelli grandiosi .... ma commercialmente non teneva.

Peccato che IBM si sia sempre rifiutata di farlo diventare un sistema OpenSource ... è passata una decina d'anni (di piu?) ... oggi sarebbe una figata

----------

## X-Drum

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> (uffa...)
> 
> (  Chiedo venia)

 

xche' nn lo proponi a google  :Razz: 

----------

## mtto

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ricorda OS2/warp della IBM?

 

io l'avevo comprato in un momento di ribellione verso microsoft... l'ho usato una settimana e l'ho rimesso nella scatola: ci sono ancora le cuffie per il riconoscimento vocale: peccato che all'epoca avevo una scheda sonora half-duplex che si incasinava a morte quando tentavi di dettare al word processor...

Non era assolutamente male, se solo avesse avuto un mercato più ampio...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Non era assolutamente male, se solo avesse avuto un mercato più ampio...

 

Ma... io direi meglio cosi se no ibm sarebbe al posto di ms e sappiamo tutti quanto da ora all'open source (anche se fa i suoi interessi prima di tutto)

----------

## Kind_of_blue

beh ... quello che dicevo io è che sarebbe stato bello che ... invece di buttare il lavoro fatto ... avessero aperto il codice.

Cosi è andato tutto sprecato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> beh ... quello che dicevo io è che sarebbe stato bello che ... invece di buttare il lavoro fatto ... avessero aperto il codice.
> 
> Cosi è andato tutto sprecato

 

Sei sicuro che e' andato sprecato??? Non per fare polemica ma se ibm avesse visto qualcosa di buono avrebbe portato avanti la cosa, no??

----------

## federico

Io sarei daccordo sul pensiero che e' stato un peccato metterlo nel dimenticatoio.

Peccato davvero perche' ai tempi os2 warp era mille anni luce da win3.1 ma gia' allora era il marketing che la faceva da padrone. Probabilmente in ibm si saranno fatti i conti in tasca e avranno pensato che non gli conveniva spendere soldi nel progetto visto che m$ gia' aveva la sua grossa fetta di mercato, tutto qui.

----------

## xchris

mi ricordo bene di os2..

ricordo anche che i requisiti di sistema non erano bassissimi...

o per lo meno,superiori a quello della casa di Redmond.

E infatti il mio PC non molto carrozzato... arrancava...

pero' era stabile  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io sarei daccordo sul pensiero che e' stato un peccato metterlo nel dimenticatoio.

 

Mi sa che non sei il solo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Mitici !

----------

## [hammerfall]

visto che si parla di so strani..  ecco un s.o. java http://jnode.sourceforge.net/portal/

ricordo di averne visto anche un altro sempre fatto in java pero' il link non e' piu' attivo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi ricordo bene di os2..
> 
> ricordo anche che i requisiti di sistema non erano bassissimi...
> 
> o per lo meno,superiori a quello della casa di Redmond.
> ...

 

era il primo SO end-user a 32 bit ... all'epoca c'era win 3.11 ... OS2 stava una generazione avanti, è chiaro che avesse requisiti impegnativi

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro che e' andato sprecato??? Non per fare polemica ma se ibm avesse visto qualcosa di buono avrebbe portato avanti la cosa, no??

 

fedeli ... non per fare polemica ... ma il fatto che IBM non abbia visto qualcosa che valesse l'impegno ... non è detto che per la community OpenSource fosse lo stesso.

All'epoca linux come Desktop non era neanche vagamente affiancabile a quello di oggi

----------

## randomaze

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   se ibm avesse visto qualcosa di buono avrebbe portato avanti la cosa, no?? 
> 
> ma il fatto che IBM non abbia visto qualcosa che valesse l'impegno ... 

 

IBM non é una onlus. E' un azienda e, come tale l'unica cosa che interessa é il bilancio trimestrale. Una volta che OS/2 é comparso a bilancio in rosso per un numero indeterminato di volte é stato cassato.

E, ai giorni nostri, se IBM non vedesse nell'OpenSource la previsione di cifre di bilancio più grandi di quelle che avrebbe senza tale sostegno non starebbe "dalla parte dei buoni".

Per ritornare all'OT/2... con il senno di poi di può vedere che IBM ha fatto tutto da sola nel tentativo di fare tutto da sola.

Si é isolata sul Microchannel e si é portata dietro il suo nuovo giocattolo professionale: OS/2 (alla plebaglia continuava a dare l'MSDOS rimarcato come IBM PC/DOS), probabilmente cercando di seguire l'esempio di apple che, all'epoca, aveva una buona fetta di utenti.

Peccato che i suoi PS/2 (si, non casualmente si chiamano come la presa del mouse) costassero troppo rispetto ai compatibili, figuriamoci con OS/2 sopra. Ergo, qualcosa vendeva ma non molto... 

Poi quando é uscito Windows95 vendeva anche quello (perché, essendo azienda, deve vendere qualcosa....) e, un bel giorno (fine 96?) ha deciso di vendre OS/2 Warp a circa 35.000 lire (se non ricordo male), senza campagne pubblicitarie di supporto (qualche trafiletto nei giornali ma nulla più).

E ormai era troppo tardi.

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E ormai era troppo tardi.

 

Col senno di poi mi sa che avevano capito di aver fatto la cazzata...

----------

## molesto

io voglio una versione attuale del Workbench amiga

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xoen

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> IMHO farebbero meglio a finanziare la mozilla foundation e spingere per un web standard.
> 
> (le pagine web XHTML sono file XML, possono portare dei benefici non indifferenti dell'analisi automatica dei dati del web)

 

Quoto...e la prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho saputo di una casella di posta di 1GB è stata "spreco".

Cosa se ne fà un utente di un GB? sopratutto di casella di posta, lettere, testo, le informazioni meno pesanti che ci sono.

Certo gli allegati...ma 1GB è un GB! Mettiamo che GMail abbia 1000 utenti, bene 1TB di dati (anche se il sistema si basi proprio sul fatto che molti non usano questo spazio, e lì sarebbe un'altro discorso...)!

Per non parlare della banda, dei computer...non sarebbe meglio come dice sparker, destinare queste risorse a qualcosa con maggiore priorità (anche fare "beneficenza" non sarebbe male).

Ah e per la cronaca non vedo l'esigenza di codice rindondante (leggasi OS e Browser clone).

----------

## Benve

@xoen: certo, ma Google pensa ai suoi affari, mica a quello che è ragionevole per gli altri. Anche se una Mail da 1GB non serve a niente, se la facevano da 10 MB non credo avrebbe avuto successo

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> @xoen: certo, ma Google pensa ai suoi affari, mica a quello che è ragionevole per gli altri. Anche se una Mail da 1GB non serve a niente, se la facevano da 10 MB non credo avrebbe avuto successo

 

Peraltro mi sembra interessante notare che google continua a lanciare servizi che restano nello stato "beta".

IMHO si tratta di strategie di marketing... loro con la scusa del "beta" limitano il nomero di Terabyte di cui hanno bisogno, ma obbligano gli altri (Yahoo, MSN, ...) a svenarsi per dare caselle paragonabili ai milioni di utenti che hanno.

----------

## Benve

Sapevo che il fatto di lasciare i servizi in beta, era dato anche da problemi legali sui contenuti. Ad esempio non so se sia perfettamente legale far soldi con Google News, usando info prelevate da altri siti.

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> IMHO farebbero meglio a finanziare la mozilla foundation e spingere per un web standard.
> 
> (le pagine web XHTML sono file XML, possono portare dei benefici non indifferenti dell'analisi automatica dei dati del web)

 

Riporto un pezzo da questa notizia:

 *Punto Informatico wrote:*   

> In queste ore ha destato anche molto interesse il fatto che Google abbia assunto Ben Goodger, uno degli sviluppatori a capo del progetto open source Firefox. Sebbene Goodger non abbia ancora svelato quale sarà il suo ruolo all'interno della società californiana, sembrano prendere sempre più corpo le voci secondo le quali Google voglia creare un proprio browser basato su Firefox. Tra gli altri indizi che portano a tale ipotesi c'è il fatto che il portalone dalla grande G ha di recente registrato il dominio gbrowser.com e ha sponsorizzato alcuni incontri riservati agli sviluppatori di Mozilla.
> 
> Goodger, che nel 1998 era entrato a far parte del team di sviluppo di Netscape, ha assicurato che "il mio ruolo all'interno dei progetti Firefox e Mozilla rimarrà in larga parte lo stesso di oggi". Un'affermazione che sembra confermare come Goodger, all'interno di Google, continuerà ad occuparsi di Firefox. 

 

Direi che, anche se indirettamente, Google finanzia anche la Mozilla Foundation  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Che google sia amico di Linux e  firefox era risaputo, basta vedere www.google.com/linux e www.google.com/firefox

imho invece di specare soldi su un browser basto su Geko, potrebbero spingere di piu' l'ottimo progetto gia' esistente.

Anche spendendo 0 dollari, vi immaginate Google con "Best view with Mozilla Firefox"   :Laughing: 

altro che New York Times  :Smile: 

----------

